# Shoes for a Tweed Skirt???



## Cocobirdi (Mar 12, 2010)

I bought a cute brown herringbone tweed skirt a few months back, and can't quite figure out how to wear it! It sits at the waist and flares from the hips, just higher than knee length, with brown satin ribbon around the waistband and bottom hem. And pockets




Wish I could find a picture of the actual skirt...
The fabric looks like this:




I unfortunately have a shoe collection with a ridiculous amount of black shoes, red shoes, and brown BOOTS. Red seems like it should work, _possibly_, but my red heels are kinda attitude-y (this skirt wants cutesy) and my flats are, well, flat. I feel like this skirt would look amazing with the right heel. But I can't find that perfect one, especially in my price range! As a college student on a budget, I'm trying to find something around $30 or less. Thinking pale pink or nude or pale gray. I've gone through gojane, charlotterusse, shopstyle... don't know where else to look



Suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Try Shoes, Boots, Sandals, Designer Shoes &amp; Handbags - Payless Shoes

and

Shoes, Clothing, Bags, Housewares | Zappos.com Free Shipping


----------



## LilDee (Mar 12, 2010)

Try this link:

CutesyGirl - Fashionable and Trendy Women's Shoes, Boots, Women's Apparel, Club Wear, Club Clothes, Club clothing, Club Dresses Clubbing, Cute shoes, Cute clothing and more!

I needed a bunch of wedges a few summers ago and bought from them..

Since they are on the cheaper side they won't last forever, but they will definately take you through the spring/summer, or for occassional use.


----------

